
Progressive loading of high DPI photos - billowycoat
https://www.willmcgugan.com/blog/tech/post/progressive-loading-of-high-dpi-photos/
======
hinkley
It's too bad none of the lossy image formats ever implemented a progressive
display mode. PNG has one but the overhead of lossless just isn't manageable
most of the time.

